# Broken leg and things to do!



## Katd66 (2 September 2010)

Well.. I badly broke my leg on Thursday evening (another story!) and came out of hospital on Tuesday afternoon (missed the nice sunny BH!)... anyway...

On day 2 at home and boredom setting in!

Anyone got any ideas on what I could do to pass the time and how to strengthen my upper body as crutches are hard work!


----------



## MrsMozart (2 September 2010)

Ouch! Sorry to hear of your accident. Hope the leg heals quickly and well!

I'm trying to think of upper body work, but the only ones springing to mind are curls (weights in each hand, start with tins of baked beans  and curl arm slowly up to hand at shoulder level). Could also do presses - same tins, one in each hand, and raise slowly straight upwards.

You have to be really careful though that none of this will pull on your leg. Speak to a physio first! 

I'm doing the slow, short and steady walk each day to try and get some fitness back - it's amazing how quickly it disappears!

Hugs and a large hot chocolate with sprinkles.


----------



## kal40 (2 September 2010)

My sympathies.  I badly broke mine a couple of years ago and still suffer (I crushed it though so it was the plastic reconstruction that took the time).

Are you allowed to weight bare?  If so, little walks will help you strengthen up.  Take care to listen to your docs/medics as they know your limitations.

For the first couple of weeks I was knackered and slept a lot.  After that it was the usual things, reading (papers magazines books anything) TV (Sky+ everything) and laptop.  It was actually that time that I started to go on to HHO.

I know it is frustrating but be careful that you don't overdo things.  It could set you back in the long term.  Painkillers too!


----------



## Katd66 (2 September 2010)

Got myself propped on the sofa with sky +, mags, phone, laptop etc!  lol

Daytime tv is pants!

No weight on foot for min 8 weeks!  And in these early days dont want be getting up and around with crutches with no one else in the house.

Might try basic lifting just to keep me moving gently.

Is it good to do lots of crutches work (when others are home) or to rest?

I have half soft/hard cast because of the swelling but i think it is getting changed to a full hard cast in 2 weeks.


----------



## sally87 (2 September 2010)

i have found jigsaws are amazing for passing the time for those of us too crocked to ride! WH smith do a good range of arty ones. i also do puzzle books & the time just flies away... 
i also pass time "window shopping" for my future horse... although this can be quite depressing when i think how long it will be until i can ride again, done 3 months riding-less so far, & still many more to come. hope you're not out for so long though!


----------



## Lissa (2 September 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accident hope it heals quickly so your not stuck bored for too long.

I've just got out of plaster/splint after breaking my knee and it was the most boring time of my life I think. I found the crutches really hard at first especially as my break was from a car crash and had also really hurt my shoulder/collerbone so hurt a lot. I found just using them as much as possible for just short times helped to make it easier.

As for passing the time all I did and am still doing really is watched tv, read, ended up buying things for horse and slept a lot. Is even more fustrating now I have it off but still not aloud to ride or drive yet.

Hope you recover quick


----------



## Santa Clause (2 September 2010)

I got someone to bring down a large heap of my clothes from my wardrobe in the morning and put them on my sofa, so when i came down i could sort them all out (colour co - ordinate too ) and put any unwanted stuff on ebay as that took me a while, a fab way to sort out your stuff, pass time & make a bit of money in the process !!! 
hope it isn't too long till you aare up and about aggain


----------



## ElvisandTilly (2 September 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you! I'm 3 weeks into recovery after breaking my tibia and 2 weeks post op. I had my cast changed today into the solid cast from the half soft one and it does feel tight now!! 

I've been watching tv, reading horsey mags, books etc. I have purchased lots of horsey items off ebay and sat on the laptop every day! I'm actually enjoying finally having the time to do these kinds of things but still frustrated when I see the lovely weather outside. When its rains it actually makes me feel better!!! lol!!

I've had offers of people leaving me their lists for christmas cards to write and xmas presents to wrap! I even thought I could sit here and order all online and get my own christmas shopping and cards written!! I'm normally doing it in the last week to christmas!! 

I have 3 months of this so will see what other ideas come up on this post!!

Good luck and speedy healing. x


----------



## ElvisandTilly (2 September 2010)

P.S. My ride away winter catalogue has arrived today so I will be sitting looking through it putting tabs on the pages of things that I want!!!!

Will pass at least a day anyway!!


----------



## Groom42 (2 September 2010)

Farmville (  ) and cross stitch!


----------



## spider (3 September 2010)

Paint, draw, embroider, knit, make your own birthday cards, learn a language, join one of those postal DVD rental clubs. Enter competitions on the internet.


----------



## kal40 (3 September 2010)

My biggest mistake was comfort eating.  Despite promising myself I wouldn't eat rubbish, I gained two stone which out extra pressure on broken leg.

Its off again now but it wasn't as much fun loosing it.


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (3 September 2010)

Sorry to hear. 

I broke my leg last summer. I was so lucky that my mum was around a lot. I didn't have a cast but had a rod. I used 2 watch a lot of tv, you tube tv if you dont have sky. I caught up on all series that i've never had time 2 watch. Box sets are good to. As moving around took me a long time this took up a lot of time. I must admit in the evenings I used to go up the yard sit in my chair (in summer) and watch everyone. I learnt alot watching everyone ride and have lessons. 

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## jendie (3 September 2010)

You have my sympathies, I've missed almost all of the summer with a broken back and it hasn't properly healed yet!!! Watch out for daytime television. Your brain will soon become spongy and you'll find the most naf of programmes addictive. I even started to watch Big Brother!!  I spent a lot of time talking to my parrot. He now talks back. I comfort ate and am having to pay the penalty. I spent far too much time on the internet and spent far too much money on ebay. I learned to appreciate the little things in life, such as pulling on socks and knickers unaided. Hang on in there, it does get better.


----------



## wispagold (3 September 2010)

I got out of hospital today (whoo!) after having op on my broken leg. Had to wait over a week for op. Got really bored whilst I was waiting for op, literally driving me insane but got my friends to come pick me up so I could lie on a different sofa and look at a different telly for a bit of variety. 

Not allowed to wait bear for at least 6 weeks and no riding for 8 to 12 week :-( but hoping to start working from home on monday so that should provide some entertainment. Open to suggestions though!

I would ring up all your mates and get them to take you out, makes a big difference just to get out of house for a couple of hours. Get someone to take you out to visit horse, watch lessons etc. Luckily Burghley is coming up so good telly for a few hours (it is on BBC red button right?)

Fingers crossed time flies by!


----------



## Katd66 (4 September 2010)

Thanks guys for all the suggestions.  Been home 5 days so feel a bit better now.  Unfortunately cant keep getting up and bending down to DVD player but have recorded lots of films on sky + to watch when there is not much on.

Got a big bowl of fruit to stop me snacking on junk - not sure how long that will last!

I'm in soft bandage with a back slab on at moment so really heavy and I'm a bit weary going out with it like this but am meant to be back in hospital in about 10days to change to a cast.

Feel better in myself and nearly 1 week gone already! 7 more to go!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 September 2010)

I'm another one who put weight on during the 8 weeks I had my pot on.  I went to stay in a friend's bungalow as we had the builders in at home (and no downstairs loo!).  She left my lunch, a flask and the biscuit tin at the side of the sofa!  I found that the painkillers turned my brain to mush, I was only fit to watch daytime TV for a while but I did read a lot - friends always brought me books when they called - and did puzzle books.  I was always really glad to get home at the weekend to see the horses.


----------



## Mike007 (4 September 2010)

Groom42 said:



			Farmville (  ) and cross stitch!
		
Click to expand...

Farmerama is more fun than farmville.


----------

